
The Beginning of NeXT - fogus
http://programming-musings.org/2006/10/09/the-beginning-of-next/
======
jason_slack
Alternative:

<http://6colors.net>

Media Room --> Video --> Steve Jobs

Or just search for 'chalk' in the search box

~~~
pohl
dpieri's direct links (in this thread) work also.

------
jhaydon
The youtube account has been "terminated". Any alternative link?

~~~
dpieri
This might be the first one: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9dmcRbuTMY>

And the second:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dn3Ex-5dPAo&feature=relat...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dn3Ex-5dPAo&feature=related)

~~~
sgt
Thanks for posting these videos.

------
rplacd
Hmm, got some OpenStep for x86 disks roaming about somewhere. I should give it
a try.

------
HockeyBiasDotCo
What is now Objective C was a hot new improvement back then. Today it is a
cumbersome, painful trip down memory lane to work with...

